# Vintage Tudor Watch



## johndmj (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My first post! I have just (re)discovered a vintage 18K Tudor watch that my Grandad gave me years ago, and I was hoping that you could provide me with some information on it.

I noticed on the Tudor website that the logo on the watch face is the first one they used, and possibly dates the watch in the late 1920s?

It still works as well!



















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice watch. Tudor were founded in 1946, so that's the earliest it could possibly be. The hallmarks will give you an accurate date.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a lovely simple dial and hand set, In all these years I have never seen a Tudor font like that! Its good to keep learning..

Great watch and thanks for posting...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Really elegant looking, I just love simplistic design like that

Hi Ian long time no see

I thought Tudor used a rose emblem right from the start in 1946 and then changed to the shield in the late 60's.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh I love the net: from tudorwatch.com

If we look closely, early traces of TUDOR and its creations can be found as far back as 1926, the year the brand was registered by the Swiss watchmaking company, â€œVeuve de Philippe HÃ¼therâ€, on behalf of Hans Wilsdorf. In 1936, Wilsdorf took it over himself, and went on to found the company Montres Tudor SA in 1946.

THE EVOLUTION OF THE LOGO

For obvious, image-related reasons, great importance has always been accorded to the graphic symbol that generally appears with the brand name on a watch dial. TUDOR is no exception to this rule. Indeed, it has paid particular attention to its logo, adapting it over the years in response to specific communication needs.

The very first watches produced in the 1920s and 1930s simply bore the name TUDOR, as a kind of birth certificate. A few rare models associated the name TUDOR with Rolex, corresponding to the fact that Rolex originally guaranteed the technical and aesthetic quality of TUDOR, which the brand later went on to develop autonomously.

It was around 1936 that a graphic symbol first appeared, the delicate TUDOR rose, emblem of the long-reigning English dynasty to which the brand owes its name. The rose was shown on a shield, as if to symbolize the invincible union of strength and beauty.

In 1947, just a year after TUDOR was officially launched, the brand name on the dial was accompanied by the rose alone, highlighting TUDORâ€™s consummate elegance and style.

Between 1969 and the present day, as the requirements of classical aesthetics were definitively met and TUDOR production focused increasingly on technical aspects, the rose disappeared from the shield, which remained on the dial in pride of place, a powerful symbol of resistance and reliability.










I can assume it's pre 36 then?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, was just going to post the same. The Tudor company we know today (Montres Tudor SA) was born in 1946, but the name existed before then.

Looks like this watch is from the first period, as you say PG, so probably pretty rare. In nice condition too.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice watch, welcome to the forum. If I were you I would be keeping that one very safe


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Lovely watch you have there. As everyone has said it has a very pretty but strange dial. Looks to be very rare. I have a very early one from 1925. It's one of those oyster case watches with what I believe is a Tudor movement. Military dial. Sub seconds dial at the six o'clock position. It's a very pretty watch, which I'm told is worth about Â£1000, but that is if it was in perfect condition. It's getting repaired because the balance had broken, but I bought a new staff and it should be fixed very soon. It's been in the repair shop of over 2 months!! Anyway you have a real Jen of a watch there and it's definetly a keeper.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just out of interest how big is it, the movement spacer and the uncluttered dial makes it looks pretty large which is unusual for a 30's watch


----------



## johndmj (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the useful information, much appreciated. I'm working away at the moment, so when I get back, I'll get the measurements

John


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very unusual, the dial is in such good condition for it's age........

I have only seen the tudor rose version, never one of these...... looks great!! Did he have any more watches?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

very nice indeed.

get it serviced properly, put it on a decent strap.

have it valued at an AD and then triple what they tell you and bask in the glow...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd echo what everyone is saying, but *STRESS* that after all this time, you have it professionally serviced to keep it running for another fifty years. In comparison to the historical and personal sentimental value of this watch, the cosst of a service is small indeed, and a good investment into the future :yes:

Also, it will be worth making sure that, at the least, it goes to a properly qualified watchmaker for such a service, not a High Street jewellers who will simply send it away to "who knows where" and charge you a premium for doing so. A TUDOR authorised dealer would give you a "validation" of the watch in the sense that the service invoice should be kept with the watch, a bit like "FSH" on a car, otherwise there are good and well recommended repairers that can be advised of by forum members you want to go that route.


----------



## johndmj (Apr 24, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Just out of interest how big is it, the movement spacer and the uncluttered dial makes it looks pretty large which is unusual for a 30's watch


Hi, huge apologies for not getting back sooner. The outside diameter of the watch is 36mm.

I have taken the advice to get a good strap for the watch, it looks great.

Can you suggest a trustworthy watch repairer who could carry out a service on this watch and perhaps a valuation as well? I cannot seem to locate a Tudor agent that can carry out a valuation. I live in Kendal.

Thanks for your kind assistance


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I cannot seem to locate a Tudor agent that can carry out a valuation


A Tudor agent wont have a clue, your best bet is a vintage dealer , but they will probably charge you for a insurance valuation, try 'the old watch shop' Mike Woods is a Rolex dealer and knows his stuff backwards...

For servicing try Steve at rytetimewatchrepairs , lots of us use him and he is reasonably priced and good. Hes based in Leicestershire.


----------



## johndmj (Apr 24, 2011)

jasonm said:


> > I cannot seem to locate a Tudor agent that can carry out a valuation
> 
> 
> A Tudor agent wont have a clue, your best bet is a vintage dealer , but they will probably charge you for a insurance valuation, try 'the old watch shop' Mike Woods is a Rolex dealer and knows his stuff backwards...
> ...


Hi Jason,

Will do, thanks for the advice


----------

